# Consultative matchmaking services



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

A post on the Singles thread here in this section inspired this post, as I've actually been considering a more consultative and individualised approach in terms of dating services. An example would be here where I live:

Elite Introductions

I'm asking if you guys have had experiences with something like this and what were your impressions? It apparently costs $5K a year for membership which is understandable considering their services are supposedly highly professional at the level of experienced recruitment consultants and it already costs me similar/even more to hire specific candidates at my business.

(Also why I hate going through agencies cause I'm a cheapskate  )

I'm considering it, but have you guys ever done this before?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have considered it as well. Interested in experiences of those who have gone. It is 3K at the place here. They make a professional video, give you a log in and password for their site so you can view other videos. If you are interested in one they will facilitate a meeting; they will also introduce you to other ones they think would be a good match. Obviously the members are serious about finding a good relationship which is the appeal for me. Plus they have already been fully screened/background check.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I just looked up some reviews, seems half good/half bad, apparently here they have as little as 200 active candidates despite claiming to have 2000+, I don't know if it's just impatient people or just folk who expect too much and make up reviews, or if the negative reviews are genuine.

Regardless if these guys are truly 'recruiters' they shouldn't be charging the 'candidates' they source, if jobs required $5K to simply apply I don't think many would apply. Regardless, more reviews would be helpful. The numbers for members based on the negative review I read didn't seem very enticing considering my specific tastes/standards - just as highly specialised personel I wouldn't be going through an agency if I want just anyone!


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Yikes! That's spendy!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Agreed, hence I'm cautious. $5K isn't much if you think about a good LTR to invest in. However, that's if everything goes according to plan. Currently they pride themselves in being "executive recruiters" yet I find their fees and potential results rather unreasonable/excessive even compared to recruiters.

There still exists a need for recruiters/headhunters due to very specialised and skilled personnel. However it costs $5K for a year's membership at this agency, while recruiters charge a % of a candidate's first year salary. In other words, recruiters get paid by their results - if the candidate proves unsuitable within months they lose their fee. These guys... I don't know.

Not to mention recruiters don't charge the candidates though I've heard some negotiate to lower the candidate's first year salary instead of lowering the client's fee. Still, this agency charges you $5K for membership, without results. Heck, I might book a free consultation just to ask all these questions - refund policies and such.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm found another one, this one more reasonable it seems:

Bluelabel

Zero reviews so far though, but the price seems much better than Elite; $1500 a year.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

$3,000 - $5,000 to find a relationship? Not my cup of tea.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

RD, you're going to spend that kind of money for someone to find you a FWB?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I just looked up some reviews, seems half good/half bad, apparently here they have as little as 200 active candidates despite claiming to have 2000+, I don't know if it's just impatient people or just folk who expect too much and make up reviews, or if the negative reviews are genuine.
> 
> Regardless if these guys are truly 'recruiters' they shouldn't be charging the 'candidates' they source, if jobs required $5K to simply apply I don't think many would apply. Regardless, more reviews would be helpful. The numbers for members based on the negative review I read didn't seem very enticing considering my specific tastes/standards - just as highly specialised personel I wouldn't be going through an agency if I want just anyone!



Yeah l had a similar thing with a place l chose. They were meant to have the biggest selection around but once l paid up my area dwindled from 600 down to about 40 and there wasn't 1 in that 40 that even ruffled my feathers at all.

lt's hard going on reviews isn't , l found they all had 50/50 reviews . Chose mine bc it supposedly had 5x more in my area than the others hu , so much for that, now it's sending me Asians. l should add ps , love Asian girls except these ones are still living in Asia somewhere .

But dude , aren't you beating them of with sticks anyway, no shortage of pubs, clubs and chicks up your way is there ?


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Actually there's a cub that only caters for extreme wealthy . Apparently because of all that money a lot of them can't find true love , what a burden :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Errr, it's $1.5K to $5K and it's a yearly membership. A failed relationship would cost more than that hence why I'm still considering it, but I don't know - the problem is if they deliver or not. I fear paying $5K only to have like 3 lame dates despite their claims. The reviews are very 50/50, and yeah I heard that the advertised number of candidates is actually BS too - 2000+ claimed, more like 200.

Which is a pity, and personally I'm not interested in finding a 'financial equal', maybe they should have a free option for 'candidates' to sign up and send their 'resume' through though chances are they'll all be gold diggers :rofl:

As for FWBs, that's all I have, and deep inside I want more, but I'm very specific with my tastes. And just like any firm who requires a very specific and specialised employee will enlist the services of recruitment agencies I am interested in a similar service to find a very specific type of woman. 

But maybe the current matchmaking services actually SUCK! Bah! I don't know


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Errr, it's $1.5K to $5K and it's a yearly membership. A failed relationship would cost more than that hence why I'm still considering it, but I don't know - the problem is if they deliver or not. I fear paying $5K only to have like 3 lame dates despite their claims. The reviews are very 50/50, and yeah I heard that the advertised number of candidates is actually BS too - 2000+ claimed, more like 200.
> 
> Which is a pity, and personally I'm not interested in finding a 'financial equal', maybe they should have a free option for 'candidates' to sign up and send their 'resume' through though chances are they'll all be gold diggers :rofl:
> 
> ...


No offense RD, but treating potential partners like their applicants for a job is so unappealing to most women. Want to talk about matchmakers, Patty Stanger would have a field day with you if you came to her as a client with that kind of view on finding a relationship. 

I think you need to broaden your horizons a bit more where women are concerned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

And am I not an 'applicant for a job' when being tested/reviewed/judged as suitable or unsuitable by women themselves? How different is this approach compared to relationships of this day?

Everyone has their standards
Everyone has their dealbreakers
Everyone has their tastes

So when I am considered unsuitable, should I go "wait a second there hun, you need to broaden your horizons when it comes to men" lol

I don't, I accept standards as part of life


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buddy, you've gone from doing fwb and backing away once they start to get feelings to considering paying large sums for a long term commitment.

That's the view seen from the outside.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't just make myself develop feelings for someone just because they develop feelings for me mate


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: Consultative matchmaking services*



RandomDude said:


> I can't just make myself develop feelings for someone just because they develop feelings for me mate


I wouldn't suggest otherwise. All I'm saying is that you're going from one side of the spectrum to the other.

Spending thousands of dollars isn't a security blanket for longevity either.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I can't do FWB long term, it's just short term till I find someone suitable. Meh, just curious about this that's all


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> And am I not an 'applicant for a job' when being tested/reviewed/judged as suitable or unsuitable by women themselves? How different is this approach compared to relationships of this day?
> 
> Everyone has their standards
> Everyone has their dealbreakers
> ...



Yep l know it was 5k a pop but how ironic it's still correlating to mine thats only 80 bucks a pop.

And your exactly right about the women especially on date sites. They talk through their profiles as it is exactly a job interview . First thing l thought of actually.
You feel as though they all have a clip board and a couple of hundred boxes to tick or cross.
lt's obviously not quite that easy for them though in life or the surreal date site world as most of them have been on them for yrs.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Aside from the cost, a matchmaking service sounds more and more appealing. I have not been good at picking men on my own. Online dating is such a crap-shoot. Literally. I'm so self-conscious when I'm dating that it's hard for me to gauge what I really feel or what the other person is really like. Somebody else, please make the best choice for me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Question is whether they can deliver, recruiters themselves can't deliver for sh-t most of the time


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Question is whether they can deliver, recruiters themselves can't deliver for sh-t most of the time


Oh god. You're right. Why would a hired hand be any better at picking a mate for me than I would? I need my FRIENDS to pick someone for me. They were the ones telling me what a d-bag by H was when I couldn't see it. But then, they don't have the time to be out looking for me do they? Dang it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye hence why I reckon they should scrap the pricey yearly membership with no guarantee of results and adopt a more results-driven approach when it comes to their pricing. Recruiters do it; they only get their fees if the candidate stays in the company more than 6 months especially when they charge a % for the candidate's first year salary.

But meh, as if they would adopt that, would make me more willing to invest in their services. Oh well, back to FWBs


----------

